# Scaly Face or some thing else



## RIJUROZY (Nov 2, 2013)

please advice what is this on budgie cere in doubt scaly cere i used ivermectin 2 days ago but problem still exists, although budgie is active and healthy. for full image link are attached.
http://postimg.org/image/cujsxfi47/
http://postimg.org/image/silgnlenr/
http://postimg.org/image/cldyirofr/
http://postimg.org/image/i81mvo5mf/
http://postimg.org/image/l6urdkayf/


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

From the photos it really does seem that your male budgie has scaly face mites.
It's good that you have already given him the first treatment.
Your other budgies while not yet showing signs of having mites, will also need treatment.
After each treatment, you will need to throughly wash and disinfect the cage, and all accessories including food/water bowls, toys, perches, swings, etc.
This is done as to fully eradicate the mites and avoid re-infestation.

It takes more than 2 days for you to see improvement on your budgie. 
In a couple weeks time, you should be noticing a difference for the better.
Also you may need to repeat the Ivermectin treatment on your budgies to be fully successful. 

Best of luck with everything, I hope your budgie will be free of the mites soon.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

aluz has given great advice. 

You will not see an immediate improvement but you should start to see some improvement after a week has gone by.
Follow through with a second treatment on all birds in 4 weeks. if you don't clean everything properly and treat the other birds, it will return. 

Once both treatments have been carried out on all birds, check feet and beak/cere for any signs that it's come back. Best of luck.


----------



## RIJUROZY (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for valuable reply. please confirm is there any way to check that treatment is working?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You should see improvement slowly over the next two weeks.


----------



## RIJUROZY (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I have uploaded a picture of Jimmy when I got him. He had a terrible case of mites and I treated him for it following advice received on here. His was a lot more severe than your birds, but you can see how treatment takes affect week on week.










And now:


----------



## RIJUROZY (Nov 2, 2013)

thanks please confirm what could be a reason of scaly mites although i cleaned cage & everything on weekly basis.


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

Scaly mites can be introduced various ways. Through anew bird, if you have handled other birds, on a toy or perch that has been in contact with other birds. 

The reason you won't see immediate changes is that the brown roughness you can see is the result of the mites burrowing around under the skin. Once the mites are killed it takes a while for the skin to heal. It is good to treat them all as another bird may be carrying them and reinfect the other. 

I have found Ivermectin to be very effective, so if you have used it correctly I would be confident that it would work. Do you have the put a drop on the skin version, or the oral version, of Ivermectin?


----------



## RIJUROZY (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for reply i have used oral version for all birds


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you find the oral version does not make a difference within two weeks time, I would recommend you get the spot on type as it is often more effective.

Best wishes and please be sure to update us with regard to your budgies' condition.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice and I hope your little ones are better soon! :fingerx: 

Do keep us posted!


----------



## RIJUROZY (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks i will update soon


----------



## RIJUROZY (Nov 2, 2013)

by the grace of GOD & with support of this forum members now my riju almost recovered & his cere looks normal. Thanks


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I just saw this thread, it's great that he is back to normal!  thanks for updating!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that he has recovered! What a handsome boy


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome! He's very handsome!


----------

